# 350 PM's?



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

Is this a new feature of the forum?
I thought we could only have 150 PM's but I see now I can have 350.
Nice!


----------



## crazydaisydoo (Dec 3, 2006)

PM sent. (349 left)


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

Been 350 since I joined almost a year ago.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

warp x said:


> Is this a new feature of the forum?
> I thought we could only have 150 PM's but I see now I can have 350.
> Nice!


I think this is a gift from Harri to forum contributors - Enjoy! 

We have space for 1600 <-- I get lost in there


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

Ah thanks. That must be it.


----------

